# Nissan Qashqai Pressure Montoring System



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

I've just reluctantly parted with our Nissan Pathfinder and am awaiting delivery of our new Nissan Qashqai. 

We've elected for a 2WD model but will be getting a second set of alloys fitted with winter tyres to use throughout the cold season. I'm just about to buy a set of genuine 17" alloys to fit the winter tyres to as it gives me more options than the 19" wheels that come as standard. The car comes with a Tyre Pressure Monitoring system that uses specific tyre valves to relay the information to the car's system. The dealer wants an additional £42 for each valve and says they also need to be coded to the car. Without these fitted to the alloys they say we will be presented with an audible beep and an array of warning lights all of the time. I expect it will tell me it can't pick up a signal which I can live with. I've managed for years by regularly checking the pressure of each tyre and adjusting as required.

Does anyone have experience of this system? Can you confirm what warning lights I'll see if the system doesn't pick up any signals? Can I only have one set of sensors coded to the car at a time, i.e. I have to have it recoded every time I switch between the summer and winter alloys? I think the dealer is making it sound worse than it is and if all I'm going to get is a light telling me it can't receive any tyre pressure information then I'm happy to live with that for four months of the year.

Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## RMM (Jan 9, 2014)

My experience is with the Audi system: it doesn't use pressure sensors as it gauges the pressure indirectly with the help of the ABS and ESP sensors.

When something is wrong, the system emits a beep and displays the information on the dashboard - but it doesn't annoy you constantly (it only reminds you everytime you restart your engine).


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks RMM, I expect, and can live with, some sort of warning every time I start the car. As I understand it the use of ABS sensors is more reliable but provides less detailed information. In my case though this would've more preferential as I wouldn't need to consider more hardware for what should be a simple wheel and tyre change for winter.


----------



## PG Monkey (Apr 19, 2010)

Beware TPMS is part of the MOT now, so if it's not working when they do the test it'll be a fail.


----------



## Ro22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Could you not swap the valve caps from summer to winter rims


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Unfortunately it's not the valve caps, it's the valves so it's a tyre off rim affair which negates the idea of having two sets of alloys.


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

PG Monkey said:


> Beware TPMS is part of the MOT now, so if it's not working when they do the test it'll be a fail.


Thanks PG Monkey, I was discussing this today but as the MOT, when it applies, will be in September the car would be on its summer alloys. If I have to then I will fit a set of these TPMS valves but it seems an unnecessary expense when all I'm trying to do is make the car more capable in Winter.


----------

